# How early can you tell black from blue?



## megabits (Oct 4, 2015)

If I studied up correctly, these babies should all be black carrying blue or blue. I took out five of six boys yesterday, and I'd like to take out at least two girls so mom will be left with four or five babies total, but I don't feel completely confident guessing at which ones might be blue. They're almost four days, is it early enough to tell yet? I would appreciate any advice.

The boy is fourth from the left/left with his sister. I apologize for photo quality, my camera wasn't charged. It will be for the next photos if more would be helpful.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

you can tell from this age but lighting makes it hard just from a photo.Blacks have quite obvious darker pigment from about day 5 and none of these look dark.The fur will be through at less than 10 days old and then you will be in no doubt.


----------



## megabits (Oct 4, 2015)

I see... thanks! The marking were bolder today, so I went ahead and removed two of the smaller girls. Not before I took pictures though.  I've only been getting self blacks, so I'm very excited about the markings, and I'll hope for the best regarding blue. This is the first litter than I can even expect to expect blue. Finally!


----------



## megabits (Oct 4, 2015)

Little update: Two blacks three blues. One of the blues has a little heart. Aww. :dance


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I missed your reply,so sorry.I took a photo of a 5 day old litter.3 blacks and one blue.Once you've seen a few you will be confident.This was a litter of 8 with only one blue.I've already reduced to these 4


----------

